# RPG Kubota Speed Keys not working with LR 3.3



## quantum (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone else having wrong functions applied with keystrokes?

I wonder why this seems to happen every time there's a new LR update?

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 21, 2010)

Have you asked Tim?


----------



## quantum (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep, no reply as yet.


----------



## quantum (Dec 23, 2010)

Have been told that the keys are not working with LR3.3. 
Apparently the code needs to be updated. This seems to be a constant issue with this sort product - and I presume with any other programmable keys.
Every time Adobe issues updates the keys stop working correctly. I don;t know why the code should change for keystrokes...?

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update John.  Very frustrating!  I'm not sure why it changes.


----------



## RPGKEYS (Feb 15, 2012)

Just a heads up...
The Keys working with LR 3.6 and will work with LR 4 when its release.

Also watch for a big promo coming to this forum soon!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 16, 2012)

Tim, about time you started posting around here!  Welcome!


----------

